
New blockchain-powered free speech tool - IMAKESTUFFOKAY
https://steemit.com/blockchain/@woocharlie/new-blockchain-powererd-free-speech-tool
======
shleemies
Using the bitcoin blockchain to store small info is a really interesting idea.
Bitcoin is having some scaling issues, but I'm hoping those get resolved in
time.

What concerns me is the blockchain is decentralized but the website hosting
the post board is not. This seems to defeat the purpose. Unfortunately there
is no way to connect directly to bitcoin nodes from web browsers so some
central components are necessary, but I imagine there could be a way to make
things somewhat decentralized using centralized components.

~~~
IMAKESTUFFOKAY
I will also be releasing code (there are quite a few decent APIs that can make
this very easy to do - "centralized components") to access the messages from
the Blockchain so anyone can easily add the code to their web-site (so if our
site goes down - there will be another).

I had thought about creating some kind of interface/software to interact with
the Blockchain and serve as a website would but through software. Not sure how
you would get around the issue of having a central service wallet that funds
it all (Unless messages get sent to my server and then the transaction is
made, adding it to the Blockchain). A huge project I'd imagine.

I will be increasing the limit to 450 bytes per message soon - and through
chaining you could have any amount of data you liked - but this is not my
plan.

The only other issue really is that some trust has to lie with myself and/or
the provider (I could reduce risk as much as possible by taking the necessary
hosting measures - and then I would have as much control as possible - owning
the main Bitcoin wallet
[[https://bitaps.com/1K69sEhUwNgiva3xzPnToxS89dzydU7nPm](https://bitaps.com/1K69sEhUwNgiva3xzPnToxS89dzydU7nPm)]
means a lot) used somewhat as I could replace certain words with others or
what have you! - but.. this can be randomly tested and would be apparent
pretty quickly if it was to happen and people would stop using the service and
probably jump ship.

------
IMAKESTUFFOKAY
Just released the first of many code examples to automatically verify that our
web-site displays the same complete data as within the Bitcoin Blockchain
(this can be done manually very easily also without any technical knowledge
using our site). The first example is one in PHP using simple_html_dom.php -
[https://lockedpost.com/validate/PHP-Validation-
Code/](https://lockedpost.com/validate/PHP-Validation-Code/) any code
improvements are very welcome.

